# Lelit Mara x filters



## Katfud (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi all, sorry, silly question, I live in an area with moderately hard water, so bought lelit filters with a water softening element.

The filter is from lelit and are the mc747plus.

It looks a lot longer than the prior ones and i'm nervous I've made a booboo and installing them will over stress the pump?

Can anyone give me a little peace of mind before replacing the old filters?


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Katfud said:


> The filter is from lelit and are the mc747plus.
> 
> It looks a lot longer than the prior ones and i'm nervous I've made a booboo and installing them will over stress the pump?
> 
> Can anyone give me a little peace of mind before replacing the old filters?


 I think they have filters with 35 litre and 70 litre capacity. The one included with the machine is the 35, and you got the 70. They make it for their machines, so I don't see why it would be a problem to use (I don't use the filter myself, so can't say from experience).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Katfud said:


> Hi all, sorry, silly question, I live in an area with moderately hard water, so bought lelit filters with a water softening element.
> 
> The filter is from lelit and are the mc747plus.
> 
> ...


 If it will fit in the tank, it should be fine.....I'm pretty sure I got one of those with my MaraX, never used it of course because I use an Osmio Zero. If the water is quite hard, I would change the filter out at 40 or 50 litres and not 70!


----------



## Katfud (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks all, installed with no explosions 😁


----------



## Ilias (Nov 24, 2020)

I



DavecUK said:


> If it will fit in the tank, it should be fine.....I'm pretty sure I got one of those with my MaraX, never used it of course because I use an Osmio Zero. If the water is quite hard, I would change the filter out at 40 or 50 litres and not 70!


 Is the filter totally useless with the Osmio ? I thought the osmio introduces back some minerals (about 20ppm) to make the water more appropriate for drinking.

I guess (but I am not sure) that the resin filter can remove this too (possibly)... just a hypothesis...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ilias said:


> I
> 
> Is the filter totally useless with the Osmio ? I thought the osmio introduces back some minerals (about 20ppm) to make the water more appropriate for drinking.
> 
> I guess (but I am not sure) that the resin filter can remove this too (possibly)... just a hypothesis...


 Really, the Osmio will leave your machine fine, you won't need a filter in the tank.


----------

